# Le Mans history, pre-owner,.....



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello Sirs,
where can I get some more informations about my car history?
I just know where it was build (Pontiac). Bought it from a car-dealer at eBay .
Don't know any pre-owner or accidents....
regards: Peter


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Pontiac Historical Services PHS Historic Services

Can provide the "birth certificate" for your car. Other than that not sure about tracing owner history in the pre-digital age.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PHS may show the selling dealer but not always.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

O.K., I'll check this out,
thanks, Peter


----------

